# Classic + Super Jolly



## Squidgyblack (Nov 18, 2019)

After many long arguments of "you're cluttering up my kitchen" and "that thing looks so ugly the old grinder was much smaller and nicer looking" I've managed to command some more space on the countertop for my Classic and recently acquired Super Jolly that I've refurbed, and is a massive improvement over my previous Smart Grinder Pro.

The Classic cost me €130, Super Jolly was €120, so if we ignore the new burrs, gaskets, PID, IMS basket, naked pf, and the multiple tampers, scales incl brewista and all the various other bits and bobs it's a budget setup really ?

Upgradeitis has ceased for a little bit now that I've upgraded grinders and fitted the Mr Shades PID to the classic, but my eyes keep wandering towards Lelit Mara's or another HX machine but I think I'll need to wait a while before that idea can even be put on the table ?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Just enjoy your setup for a while


----------



## Grateful Ant (Nov 29, 2017)

I noticed your classic has a lower Drip Tray. I was wandering were you got it from. It must make life easier.


----------



## Squidgyblack (Nov 18, 2019)

Grateful Ant said:


> I noticed your classic has a lower Drip Tray. I was wandering were you got it from. It must make life easier.


 I got the STL file off here (there used to be a poster who made them) and then uploaded it to treatstock.com and found someone who would print one in ABS. Think it worked out around £25 shipped.

Makes everything a hell of a lot easier, more headroom to stick a scales under larger cups is a life saver.


----------



## Tristan Murray (Dec 15, 2019)

This is exactly the sort of setup I'm looking for, thanks for sharing.


----------



## truecksuk (Sep 22, 2011)

Very nice.


----------

